# Hump at bottom of flat joints



## remcraz (Dec 20, 2011)

What causes a hump at the bottom edge of a flat joint after sanding? Is it that they are applying to much mud for the skim coat and only sanding the edge and should be feathering the sanding at the bottom.
Thanks


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I would say that the finisher is not getting the joints flat. For what ever reason. Figure it out if you are a professional finisher. If you don't have a straight edge you are defeated before you even begin. Even if it is no more than a straight 12" or 14" broad knife. Check the fill of the mud on the joints. If there is a high shoulder on the recessed joints fix it. Or not, if you are not so inclined. I am so inclined.


----------

